# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Excessive yawning?

## Katie

I yawn ll the time. My mom has noticed it. who says its more likely bad sleep, but I get the amount I should without any problems what so ever as I rarely wake up at night (once every 5 months)) don't know what it is and frankly I'm becoming tired and annoyed with yawning everywhere at any time, especially considering I always shed a tear when I do.

----------


## L

You start any new medication? 

Maybe your body need the oxygen - deep breathing may help

----------


## Antidote

Anxiety can cause this. Also, when I was anemic I yawned a lot.

----------


## Chantellabella

I was just going to suggest both the lack of oxygen and anxiety. When I shallow breathe in a panic I yawn. Like Lasair said, deep breathing might help. 

I went through this one time and it was due to a change in elevation when I moved from New Orleans to Dallas. I wasn't used to the altitude and I yawned constantly.

----------


## Ironman

Are you physcially cold when this happens?

----------


## Misssy

Yawning is associated with stress and anxiety.

----------


## slytherin

Ugh I have this too! So weird and embarassing. I think it's the hyperventilation from not getting enough oxygen.

----------


## Antidote

Found out about a week ago it can be due to migraines.

----------


## Denise

> I yawn ll the time. My mom has noticed it. who says its more likely bad sleep, but I get the amount I should without any problems what so ever as I rarely wake up at night (once every 5 months)) don't know what it is and frankly I'm becoming tired and annoyed with yawning everywhere at any time, especially considering I always shed a tear when I do.



I had the same problem in High school

----------


## peace

I have this too, not sure if it is a side effect of anti-depressants.  :Confused:

----------

